# Biggest Red so far...



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice job on the reds and entertaining the little bro.


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Well done young fellas.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

> Nice job on the reds and entertaining the little bro.



X2.  Nice work.

If I took my little bro, he would have one of those bhotes on each foot. ;D ;D


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice job guys! That is awesome.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

That video captures a great moment and is what fishing is all about. Bringing friends and family together for a little adventure and some quality time together. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Very nice fish! What I wouldn't give for two of those on tournament days!


----------



## Ron_W. (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice reds. Paying close attention to whats going on around you is a key to success.


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

i have your same shimano tackle bag same paddles and if thats a 13' i have the same boat LOL is it a 2008 13? because the inside looks different than my 06. NICE FISH too


----------



## chandler27 (Jul 24, 2007)

> i have your same shimano tackle bag same paddles and if thats a 13' i have the same boat LOL is it a 2008 13? because the inside looks different than my 06. NICE FISH too


Haha...yes it's a 13 footer but it is a 91 lol


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

oh yea i saw your pictures how you re did it, it looks alot wider, maybe its the nice white paint you put in it


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

PS!!! Chandler, can you tell me the exact white marine paint you bought for the inside of the boat? I have a west marine near my i know you go it there.

my friend said he will spray it on for me with paint sprayers like you got yours done and yours looks alot nicer than the regular fiberglass spotty stuff the noes come with.

so whats the name of the paint, and also how many coats sprayed on? how many pints did you buy?


thankyouu


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

also how much does the paint cost total for how ever much you need


----------

